# 400 Watt Netzteil für RX 580 ausreichend?



## AmdRadeon (28. Dezember 2018)

*400 Watt Netzteil für RX 580 ausreichend?*

Hallo 

ich habe vor, meinem PC eine neue Grafikkarte zu spendieren.

Meine aktuellen technischen Daten:

be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ohne Kabelmanagement
Intel Core i5 6600
MSI Z170-A PRO
MSI R9 270 Gaming 2G
2x8 GB DDR4 2133MHz von Kingston

Dazu noch eine WLAN-Karte, ein DVD-Brenner, eine M.2-SSD und 4 Gehäuselüfter.

Folgende Grafikkarte soll es werden:  ASUS AREZ Dual Radeon RX 580 OC ab €'*'219,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Reich das Netzteil gut aus (keine Übertaktung geplant)? Ich habe bei meiner aktuellen Konfiguration 310W im Stresstest (an der Steckdose) gemessen und weiß nun nicht, wo ich mit der neuen Karte landen würde und wie groß die Reserven sind. Der PC soll sich auch in Extremsituationen nicht abschalten.


Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten!


----------



## Threshold (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Läuft das Netzteil am Limit?*

Der DVD Brenner wird das Netzteil killen. 

Neee -- passt schon. Wird laufen. Einfach ausprobieren und gut.


----------



## NuVirus (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Läuft das Netzteil am Limit?*

das reicht die Arez hat ja sogar nur einen Stromanschluss , finde die Grafikkarte aber etwas teuer oder kriegst du die deutlich günstiger irgendwo?


----------



## drstoecker (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Läuft das Netzteil am Limit?*

Leg 30€ drauf und nimm diese Karte von Mindfactory 

XFX Radeon RX 590 Fatboy ab €' '249,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

oben drauf gibt es noch Devil may cry 5, Division 2, resident evil 2- sind alles Games die noch erscheinen.
einzelverkauf ging evtl.  , Preise liegen hier aktuell bei 35€ pro Game.


----------



## AmdRadeon (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Läuft das Netzteil am Limit?*



NuVirus schrieb:


> das reicht die Arez hat ja sogar nur einen Stromanschluss , finde die Grafikkarte aber etwas teuer oder kriegst du die deutlich günstiger irgendwo?



Ich kriege die nicht günstiger. Ich habe mich an den Testergebnissen/Bewertungen orientiert. Die günstigsten RX 580 mit 8GB kosten laut Geizhals momentan ab 189,90€,  jedoch sind die wohl alle laut und die Asus, die ich herausgesucht habe soll unter Last leise sein.



drstoecker schrieb:


> Leg 30€ drauf und nimm diese Karte von Mindfactory
> 
> XFX Radeon RX 590 Fatboy ab €'*'249,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Ist das nicht zuviel fürs NT?


----------



## markus1612 (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Läuft das Netzteil am Limit?*

Die Fatboy wird auch laufen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Läuft das Netzteil am Limit?*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Die Fatboy wird auch laufen.



Hat Arnie die Fatboy nicht in Terminator 2 gefahren?


----------



## drstoecker (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Läuft das Netzteil am Limit?*



AmdRadeon schrieb:


> Ich kriege die nicht günstiger. Ich habe mich an den Testergebnissen/Bewertungen orientiert. Die günstigsten RX 580 mit 8GB kosten laut Geizhals momentan ab 189,90€,  jedoch sind die wohl alle laut und die Asus, die ich herausgesucht habe soll unter Last leise sein.
> 
> 
> 
> Ist das nicht zuviel fürs NT?


nein, die rx590 soll wohl noch effizienter und etwas sparsamer sein als die 580.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Läuft das Netzteil am Limit?*



drstoecker schrieb:


> nein, die rx590 soll wohl noch effizienter und etwas sparsamer sein als die 580.



Effizienter bei gleicher Leistung - ja.

Sparsamer aber keinesfalls. Die RX580 hat ne TDP von 185W, die RX590 eine von 225W (siehe Radeon RX 590 Review: AMD’s First 12nm GPU Hits 225W - Tom's Hardware).

Macht aber nix, das 400er SP10 hat damit absolut keine Probleme. Selbst wenn die "Fatboy" noch mal mehr drauflegt als OC-Karte geht das auch noch... der i5 6600 @stock braucht ja vergleichsweise... nix.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Läuft das Netzteil am Limit?*

@Incredible Alk:
Ihr regt Euch immer über Mr. "Just Buy It!" auf, verlinkt aber stets nur auf die übersetzten US-Inhalte aus dem Deutschen. Dabei gibt es neben dem Launch gerade zur 590 noch Dinge, die die Amis mangels Click-Bait-Potential erst gar nicht übersetzt haben. Das nur mal am Rande (z.B. Effizientests 580 vs. 590).


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Läuft das Netzteil am Limit?*

Wer ist "Mr. Just buy it" und wo habe ich mich über ihn aufgeregt? 

Ich hab nichts getan als rx590 review bei google einzutippen um die TDP nachzusehen weil ich "über 200" im Hinterkopf hatte. Hätte auch ein anderes Suchergebnis verlinken können, hier:
The AMD Radeon RX 590 Review, feat. XFX & PowerColor: Polaris Returns (Again)
...auch 225W.

EDIT: Hier speziell die Fatboy: Gemessene 219W (Grafikkarte only):
Radeon RX 590 (XFX Fatboy) review - Hardware setup | Power consumption

Was da immer so alles reininterpretiert wird wenn man einfach nur ne Zahl nachschlägt.


----------



## AmdRadeon (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Läuft das Netzteil am Limit?*

Vielen Dank für die Anworten!

Ich habe mich jedoch dazu endschieden, den Kauf einer Grafikkarte noch ein paar Monate aufzuschieben, da AMD bald eine neue Generation von Grafikkarten herausbringt und sich die aktuellen Leaks sehr gut lesen.


----------

